# Carpet snake- blue eyes?



## kevincgympie (Feb 12, 2013)

Do carpet snakes have blue eyes? Took this pic in the garage the other day of a carpet snake resting on the curtain rail, -it seems to have taken up residence in a cardboard box in there. The garage stays open in the summer months.


----------



## Chondrobsessed (Feb 12, 2013)

It looks to be in shed/ slough. The eyes go milky/blue when the old skin raises in prep for shedding


----------



## Xeaal (Feb 12, 2013)

A lot of pythons have unusual coloured eyes - that is just beautiful. The scale patterns are also gorgeous - is it a Coastal?


----------



## kevincgympie (Feb 12, 2013)

Chondrobsessed said:


> It looks to be in shed/ slough. The eyes go milky/blue when the old skin raises in prep for shedding



Ok, its been quite sluggish, just comes out of the box to stretch the legs each day for a couple of hours on the curtain rail


----------



## kevincgympie (Feb 12, 2013)

Xeaal said:


> A lot of pythons have unusual coloured eyes - that is just beautiful. The scale patterns are also gorgeous - is it a Coastal?



Its in Gympie Queensland about 50km from the coast


----------



## saximus (Feb 12, 2013)

It's just a pre-shed shed thing. All snakes get it. Look out for a skin in the next couple of weeks if he/she has taken up permanent residence


----------



## ronhalling (Feb 13, 2013)

Looks like a prossy to me, and that is exactly the colour my coastals eyes go before shed so yeah looks to be shedding, seems to be a nice big healthy prossy you are very lucky to have him/her take up residence in your garage, have you had a look in the box, i know it might be a bit late in the season but it might have a little surprise in there for you..............................................Ron


----------

